# cardio help!!



## nowings1224 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are now doing Cardo Echo's. Everything is being denied. Please help!! 99307 & 99325 are the codes. Is there something I should be doing specifely??? 
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## hbailey42 (Feb 22, 2008)

do you mean 93307 & 93325 ?  are you also doing doppler study 93320?  It may be a diagnosis issue.


----------



## dpumford (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi  I agree, with previous message, You should make sure you are not also doing the 93320 and the dx can often cause a denial.  Depending who owns the equipement you may need to add mod 26.   Often the reason they get rejected is that the patient has had one previously, ie: Medicare pay for only one echo every 6 months.  So you may want to check with the carriers if possible.  Hope this helps!


----------

